
Adversarial Examples That Fool Both Human and Computer Vision - isp
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.08195
======
isp
PDF:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.08195.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1802.08195.pdf)

Figure 1 - an image of a cat, adversarially perturbed to look like a dog.

